# South Slope cow hunt report w/pics



## Purogringo (Mar 20, 2008)

Alright ladies and gents, I think it's time to finally post my report on the cow hunt and how everything went.

Originally I had posted asking whether I should head to Soapstone or Yellowstone. After getting some great PM's I decided to head to Yellowstone canyon just north of Altamont/Mtn Home. Left SLC thurs afternoon and camped at Yellowstone Canyon campground. Unhitched the tent trailer, unloaded the quad and took off for the hills. Had about 2 hrs of light to hunt. This being my first time to this area I was mainly trying to find some good spots or areas for the next morning.

Didn't see anything thurs eve. Ran into some guys that had horses and they hadn't seen anything for a few days. (Hunt started on Wed). Found some great areas and some great quad trails up Johnson Park Rd and Flat Rd. Got up early Fri morn and headed up to those areas. Rode up around those areas where there's a lot of clearings and openings hoping to catch something out grazing or roaming and nothing. Me being by myself didn't really want to hike 5 miles in to get something to pack out  Later that morning found some good canyons and bowls to walk thru. Still nothing. Headed back to camp for lunch.

After lunch I thought that I'd try Hells Canyon. Went up the Yellow Ledges side and came down Hells Canyon. My question is, what on God's green earth would live on the west side of that mtn. Holy crap! That was some thick timber, downed trees everywhere and it looked like there had been avalanches all over the place. Not til I got up on the very top did things start to look good. Great cover, great open fields, etc. Still didn't see a thing. On the north side of Hells there was prob about 4-5 inches of snow on the ground. By evening you could tell the snow storm was a coming.

Woke up Sat morn early and headed out. Had about 4-5" of snow in the campground and about 6-8" up on the mtn. Decided to head back up along Yellowstone Canyon Rd. I thought a good area to go would be from Dry Gulch and follow the border of the reservation. Checking to see if anything would be crossing from the high ground moving down to the low grounds and onto the reservation. Nothing! Lots of deer track but no elk track. Finally ran into a guy and he said they had been up there since Mon scouting and hunting and hadn't seen a darn thing. Said all the animals were down on the reservation. Bummer!

Overall had a good trip. Even though my buddies canceled on me I still had fun. Hunted a great new area and saw some beautiful country. IMHO coming away skunked from a hunt is still better than nothing. I just love getting out and about. Something my dad always made me appreciate and looking forward to passing those traditions on to my boys.

[attachment=4:sxku8fra]elk hunt 11.JPG[/attachment:sxku8fra]
[attachment=3:sxku8fra]elk hunt 12.JPG[/attachment:sxku8fra]
[attachment=2:sxku8fra]elk hunt 13.JPG[/attachment:sxku8fra]
[attachment=1:sxku8fra]elk hunt 14.JPG[/attachment:sxku8fra]
[attachment=0:sxku8fra]elk hunt 15.JPG[/attachment:sxku8fra]


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

bingo... on the res. they go early to safety.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a bummer that you weren't able to find any.... those pics remind me of the general season opener!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

You have until January 31st, don't you? If you do, you really do need to call me. 

HunterDavid


----------



## Purogringo (Mar 20, 2008)

I wish it was til Jan 31st!! Our tag was for muzzie and the dates were only from 11/2-11/10. Sure wouldn't mind putting in for that hunt again next year now that I'm a bit more familiar with the area.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful pics! better luck next time i suppose.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Skunked on the south slope? If you have a chance to try again, I got mine up Pigeon Water/ Dry Ridge area. There were bunches and bunches! 375 yd. shot. Double lung. Mighty TASTY!!!! Best tasting elk I've had!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Skunked on the south slope? If you have a chance to try again, I got mine up Pigeon Water/ Dry Ridge area. There were bunches and bunches! 375 yd. shot. Double lung. Mighty TASTY!!!! Best tasting elk I've had!


Using my gun no less


----------



## huntersmith (Sep 21, 2013)

Heck we been hunting colorado for 20 years anyone wanna show us around for a cow tag this year on the south slope? Maybe yall wanna go to Colorado one year we will return the favor yall can email me at [email protected].... thanks guys my name is mike btw


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## MickeyC324 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Where are the elk?*

Looking for a place to try this weekend for a cow on the South Slope Yellowstone unit. Haven't hunted here before and got skunked on the spike hunt last month. Hoping to find some success and put a little meat in the freezer. I haven't been able to scout at all since I have been working in Texas and Nebraska non stop for the last year and a half... Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MickeyC324 said:


> Looking for a place to try this weekend for a cow on the South Slope Yellowstone unit. Haven't hunted here before and got skunked on the spike hunt last month. Hoping to find some success and put a little meat in the freezer. I haven't been able to scout at all since I have been working in Texas and Nebraska non stop for the last year and a half... Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


Welcome to the forum and welcome back to Utah! You may have better success starting your own thread as your request is buried deep in this somewhat stale thread.


----------

